# New Engine For 1973 JD 726



## Iceman (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey all, brand new to this forum, live in the frozen north of southern Manitoba Canada, a lot of heavy compacted snow to deal with this winter, along with very arctic like temps that have moved into our area, and points into the us in ND and Minn too.
Anyway, bought this old gem years back, some years it got hardly any use, but the last 2 winters it has been run steady. the engine is original 7 hp Tecumseh, starts okay, runs okay but has been getting tired lately. i replace plug, carb kit, all the usual, same thing, still a bit tired, and much fussier in the sub zero temps lately.
I pulled engine, and bought a Princess Auto 7 hp winter engine, a Honda knock off with electric start for $175.00. Engine mounted same foot print as the Tecumseh, shaft size length and position the same too. I had to drill out engine mounting studs, as they were too short.
Tomorrow will pick p some quality mounting bolts, ll else looks good, drive disc is getting a little worn, but all else seems solid.
This summer plan to dismantle and paint this blower, and make her all spiffy again.
The new engine has a terminal lead for a light, so might install a light on her too.
here is a link to the engine....thanx Iceman in the polar north
7 HP 208cc OHV Winter Gas Engine | Princess Auto


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like you got a good deal. We have clone engines down here in the states for around $90 - $110 depending on sales, but our cheap ones don't get electric start or a light output. Also, I haven't seen any super cheap deals for winter engines here.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That engine looks like a great choice and the fact it does have a provision for lighting is a great benefit. That's what I'm disappointed with in the highly popular Predator engines we have available on the cheap here in the US. There is no provision for lighting and there isn't any option to add it either


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Breakin*

Looks like a good choice there. Be sure to read and follow the instructions in the manual for breaking in the engine. If you vary from that and any issues come up, then you're typically on your own for voiding any warranty.
Just a "be aware of that" as typically it's more than just gas it up and go from the engines I've looked at.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 27, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> Looks like a good choice there. Be sure to read and follow the instructions in the manual for breaking in the engine. If you vary from that and any issues come up, then you're typically on your own for voiding any warranty.
> Just a "be aware of that" as typically it's more than just gas it up and go from the engines I've looked at.


Hello, and thanx for the input, other than changing oil at 5 hours, there is nothing as far as a break in period suggested. This baby has 1 speed and picks up speed on load, so no varying full throttle have throttle etc.
This is no doubt a throw away type chinese engine, I plan to use quad and blade for the most part, so maybe this little sucker will last years yet. I have another 6.5 Predator type engine on a tiller for 5 years now, nos issues whatsoever...
PS this snowblower blows 2 foot hard compacted snow like nothing now...


----------



## Iceman (Jan 27, 2014)

Just an Addendum, thanx also to the 2 other posters, for giving me the thumbs up.
In reality, I was and am somewhat reticent on using a chinese knock off, aside from spark plugs oil and carbs, this is a throw away engine, like a majority of auto manufacturers these days. Having said this, though, engines of today last much longer if maintained than they did years back, when a valve and ring job may be needed at 60-80k, today that would be laughable.
I was hoping to find a new Kohler, but ended up with this engine, tested her out today, but no major snow removal, she did perform and run well in close to -20f temps this morning.
So North American built would have been my 1st choice, but the price was right.
Only issue so far, carb leaked a bit of fuel after engine shut down, tank has line valve, so will investigate this further when I have time, and it warms up...


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Great fit. I've been watching that engine at Princess Auto. I wish they had a 12 HP. 

Lights is a great idea. Look up that LED light installation thread here. I'm still looking for a local retailer for a cheap LED lamp in Canada. LED have lots of Lumens with no current draw hardly. Put in a single diode in series and a Filter capacitor across the circuit. Keep it simple!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 27, 2014)

To date after a few times use with new engine only prolem that needed to be resolved was this. The float bowl seal was leaking gas, nice thing is tank has built in shutoff valve. I unbolted float bowl re-seated it against rubber seal, problem appears to be resolved....engine has been starting and running great, a couple more hours use will change oil to Ams synthetic...


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

That's a really sharp looking machine you got there, Iceman! Did you repaint the auger/impeller yellow?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 27, 2014)

WestminsterFJR said:


> That's a really sharp looking machine you got there, Iceman! Did you repaint the auger/impeller yellow?


Thanx for the compliment, machine looks much better in pics, but is an original 41 year old unit.
I am going to repaint the machine, maybe get new tires, and am looking for some type of vintage light kit, this engine has a lead off the stator ready to plug in for a light circuit......tuff old machine, looking for another bigger, like a 10/32 or a big old ariens, but am planning to do very big country driveway with quad and blade, and use snowblowers for tightspots and cleanup.... I love vintage equipment


----------

